# Seizure!



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Our 2 year old Golden Retriever had a grand mal seizure last night that lasted about 4 to 5 minutes. This was horrible to watch as nothing like this has ever happened to him before. We thought for sure he had been poisened or had eaten something outside and was going to die right in front of our eyes. After the seizure was over it took him about 2 hours to get over all the effects from it. He seems fine this morning and is eating and acting normal. We called the Vet last night while this was going on and she said to just watch him and he would come out of it after a few minutes. She said this happens a lot with certain breeds of dogs. Has anyone else had problems with their dogs like this? If so, I would appreciate any comments or help. This is the first time this has happened to him and he has always been a very healthy dog.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a 7 yr old English Springer Spaniel that has grand mal seizures while out hunting. These started when she was about three, She was only having them when it seemed like she was over exerting herself but earlier this year while at home she had about three in ten hours so I took her to the vet and put her on some meds and she hasn't had any so far.

I also have a 16 yr old daughter that started having siezures about 1 1/2 years ago so I have seen more than I ever want to. With both the dog and kid. I have also asked her neurologist about the dog and they all say that they are not life threatening and you just need to make sure that they aren't banging against something and hurting themselves.

I have to be careful when my springer has them because she will nip at me when she is coming out of them.


----------



## jlunseth (May 7, 2005)

there appear to be two types of seizures going on here. the seizure at home, at night, is most likely a classic epileptic seizure. there are medications that will help reduce the frequency. normally, they are not dangerous and do not have lasting effects, except that the dog needs to be watched to make sure it does not strangle on its own tongue or drown in its own saliva. usually the dog is on its side during the seizure, and these are not an issue.

seizures while out hunting are often hypoglycemic seizures. the dog's brain sugar falls to zero, and when that happens, a seizure occurs. i used to have a GWP, great dog in all respects, but it had the same seizures. it also would appear to be hallucinating when it came out, and could act extremely fearful of weird things (a hat, for example), or could appear to attack very aggressively, although it was more of a fear response than an attack.

one cause of hypoglycemic seizures is hypothyroidism, so the dog should be checked for that. treatment is inexpensive, thyroxin is administered in pill form. however, my experience was that treatment for hypothyroidism, giving sugar during the hunt, making sure the dog was well fed, all might reduce the frequency somewhat, but would not stop the "hunting dog hypoglycemia" seizures from occuring.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

We have a cocker that has seizures, he started having them at about a year old it got to the point that he was having about 5 to 7 a week by the age of 5 so we put him on phenbarbatol (spelling)???? We held of that long because this can cause liver damage. Up untill then we had tried alot of different things including accupuncture with very little results. We started out with one pill and then went to 1 1/2 at age six and then he started having them again and we went to 2 pills and now for the last 3 monthes he has been free again. Another danger of seizures is there body temp getting to high and causing brain damage if you have one that goes an a long time, we were told to wrap there feet and ears in cold wet towles, also rubbing alchohol on the insides of there ears will help draw the heat out. Hope this helps


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I had a female black lab that started having seizures at about 5 years old. I thought the same thing that it looked like someone had poisoned her. She came out of that seizure all wore out. She continued to have them more frequently, until sadly, I had to put her down. It was one of the toughest things I ever had to do.

Ref


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

We had a beagle take a seizure during a trail one time. We just rubbed it on the stomack for a minute and it came out of it. Gave it some water put it in the pen and never heard of anything happenging again.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

I had a BLF that had her 1st one at 2 yrs of age, she had about 4 of them before I put her down. She was never right from the beginning as she lost control of her bowls while sleeping on the couch at just 4 months old. She never bit any one but she was extremely vicious. Good luck withy your dogs.


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

I have a lab that had a seizure when he was 3-4 years old. He had five more over the next 4 years. I took him to the Vet to get a tooth fixed and the Vet suggested as long as he was going under he should be neutered. It would be in his best interest as he got older and you wouldn't want to pass this trait along. So he got "fixed" on both ends. That was 5 years ago and he hasn't had a seizure since.
Splake


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a beagle that had her first seizure at around age ten she had her first on a saturday morning and her last sunday at midnight a total of seven I brought her to my vet sat morning he did blood work but we lost her before the results came back. Found out she had a bad heart and liver acted normal playing with our new pup till her first seizure. It was quick and she went in our home. Take your dog to the vet and have her checked out.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have two goldens, 4 yr old female and 3 yr old male who have both had siezures.

They came from the same male, different moms. My female has had several siezures, not regular or anything and my male has only had a couple that i know of, as they are both outside all day long while I am at work.

My vet said it is not unusual, scary yes, but not unusual. They usually last only a couple of minutes, then within a five minute period or so they are back to normal. My vet did offer that if they become regular he can prescribe medicine.

So, to have a golden have siezures, in my experience is not unusual, but I still do not like it.

Slider_01


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

He is going to the Vet today to have some tests run. I called the Breeder that we got him from to check his history and the parents or siblings have not had this problem at all. After researching seizures on the net there are many things that can cause them including diet. The current food he eats has a preservative called BHA that can cause seizures. Hopefully the vet will figure it out.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

i was told by Old Mayo Kellogg (kelloggs kennels) that dogs have seizures quite often. But most we don't see cuz they are in their house or kennel etc. Some are more severe than others. but he claimed most are harmless.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

North 14,
How'd your dog make out? I realize they have to run tests that will take alittle time. If you did your homework and found that the food has BHA which you state can cause seizures. Get rid of it!! I'm glad to see you brought your dog to the vet. My vet drives a nice new sports car that I swear I bought! My dogs go now if they fart in their sleep . Don't take any chances they can't tell you they feel like **** it's up to us to realize it.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

After several blood tests to check his liver, kidneys, white cell count, etc., everything came back normal. The vet had no clue why he had a seizure other then Golden Retrievers are one of the breeds that can develop them at any time. She said it might be the only one he ever has or he could have one per year or one per month and we'll probably never know what causes them. The dog is perfectly fine now and seems to be back to normal. I have switched his food to Science Diet and have cut out all treats except for the ones the Vet recommended. Hopefully this will work and he won't have anymore. Thanks everyone for your replies!!


----------



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

Just so you know my sister-in works for a dog food company and she said that sceince diet can cause cancer in dogs. I took no chances and switched my 15 week old GWP to a brand I can only get at the vet. Can't remember the name right now though. Something you might want to look into.


----------

